# ACS became WA(CO:Rachal Underhill)



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Online Apply on July 31st, With Assessor on Aug 29, a whole month. 

So far so quick.

The point is ACS status changed to WA today(Sunday), in my opinion, people seldom work OT except my country......:juggle:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Lawren4 said:


> Online Apply on July 31st, With Assessor on Aug 29, a whole month.
> 
> So far so quick.
> 
> The point is ACS status changed to WA today(Sunday), in my opinion, people seldom work OT except my country......:juggle:


He he he... you should expect your result soon. I also had the same CO as urs last year but my application took 2 months and 16 days to finalize. 

Guess you are lucky.. 

Randhir Singh


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

mr.india said:


> He he he... you should expect your result soon. I also had the same CO as urs last year but my application took 2 months and 16 days to finalize.
> 
> Guess you are lucky..
> 
> Randhir Singh


Randhir,

Thank you for your blessing. How is ur visa application now?

All ACS COs became quick after July this year. I am lucky applying last month. Any 1 want to get ACS assessment, just apply now. Maybe next month the speed slower down again.

Lawrence


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Lawren4 said:


> Randhir,
> 
> Thank you for your blessing. How is ur visa application now?
> 
> ...


Lawrence,
I got my 175 Visa in April this year, We are going to Australia for our initial entry next month . It took 2months 16 days for our ACS to finalize, 2 months 16 days to get our CO and then a month for Visa. 

Hope you too get urs soon. 

Good Luck
Randhir Singh


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Lawrence,
> I got my 175 Visa in April this year, We are going to Australia for our initial entry next month . It took 2months 16 days for our ACS to finalize, 2 months 16 days to get our CO and then a month for Visa.
> 
> Hope you too get urs soon.
> ...


Randhir,

It seems ur immigration process is as good as it will. Wish everything goes well with u in Australia.lane:

And allow me to share ur good luck......haha

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

This afternoon my ACS case has Registered Post No. That means Result Letter was under delivery. Wish a +ve result!~


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

That's good.. you will get the result withing few days.. start your IELTS and DIAC application process..

Good Luck


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

i too had rachal - got it in a month.- positive analyst programmer


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

10mct said:


> i too had rachal - got it in a month.- positive analyst programmer


Sounds great. This Rachal Underhill process efficiently after July.


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm a new member of this site and i just have my application submitted about a week ago and CO to Rachel Underhill too. I just got my IELTS result with an overall 7.
Keeping my finger cross and wishing everyone a speedy process!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

syed2010 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a new member of this site and i just have my application submitted about a week ago and CO to Rachel Underhill too. I just got my IELTS result with an overall 7.
> Keeping my finger cross and wishing everyone a speedy process!


Well come on the forum and best of luck.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Luck Syed. 
There are about 10 Case officers in ACS and Rachell is one of them. Fortunately, Rachell is fast, and she replies all here mails. If you are stuck anywhere, you can drop her an e-mail.

Regards,
Randhir Singh.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Good Luck Syed.
> There are about 10 Case officers in ACS and Rachell is one of them. Fortunately, Rachell is fast, and she replies all here mails. If you are stuck anywhere, you can drop her an e-mail.
> 
> Regards,
> Randhir Singh.


And how many teams are in DIAC?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> And how many teams are in DIAC?


There are about 4 teams in DIAC for 175/176 visa processing.


----------

